# I despise anyone who works Uber as a hobby



## Avb (Feb 17, 2016)

This is recurring in my car every other day. I pick up Pax from outer affluent suburbs and hear they talk about how "they did two trips and it was fun" or "sometimes I have nothing to do so this is fun to make a few dollars"

Part time, hobby drivers are the virus that drag down rates and keep surge down. Rookies who have time to waste and pick up every single pool. Don't get me wrong I stand by the part timers who actually need the money. Those who have no choice but to work Uber because any other job would not work with their full time job schedule. Anyone working this for fun, can suck it.

Earlier today this guy in a brand new grey $80k+ Audi A8L pulled next to me. Maybe I'm assuming but he had people in the rear seats and GPS in the front so I figure it was a ride share vehicle. The reason I'm assuming it's because I saw Teslas and BMW 7-Series with Uber stickers before that were not "livery" vehicles. 

So the reason I hate and despise these people is that they're taking the business away from drivers who work full time. If you're driving a $80k car, how is $50 on Friday night going to help you? You can bash me all you want for posting this but this is common sense. Get a hobby, go have a drink, be with your family..


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

I despise new members that post here as a hobby, while there are some of us that do this full time...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Avb said:


> So the reason I hate and despise these people is that they're taking the business away from drivers who work full time. If you're driving a $80k car, how is $50 on Friday night going to help you? You can bash me all you want for posting this but this is common sense. Get a hobby, go have a drink, be with your family..


Some people work at MacDonald's to pay their rent. 
Others that work there live with their parents and work there only to pay for their $60k Cadillac Escalade.

We all work for different reasons.

I hate you. You hate me. 
Uber on.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I despise people who despise people.

Also... Is this a counter argument to the post, "I'm sick of disgruntled full time drivers" ? (edited for clarity) 

Finally - when you realize that the only person you can control is yourself, you'll be well on your way to inner peace.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I suppose I shouldn't tell you about my BMW 3 Series that I've done probably more than 500 trips in (out of 1300+ since February), and my 4.9+ rating. I've even had a few days where I've operated at a slight loss, just to keep my ratings up or move money into a separate bank account.

If you really want to get mad, read my thread "I'm Sick of Disgruntled Full Timers!". 

Free market's a *****, ain't it?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Avb said:


> So the reason I hate and despise these people is that they're taking the business away from drivers who work full time. If you're driving a $80k car, how is $50 on Friday night going to help you? You can bash me all you want for posting this but this is common sense. Get a hobby, go have a drink, be with your family..


You're about 43 months too late with this post. Your anger is the same as all the livery drivers in America, including Uber drivers from '09 thru '13, that were making a decent living at $5/mile with their $50k SUV's. Just as easy as you joined UberX for pennies a mile so did the rest of the 700k ignorant drivers. You have no one to blame but yourself.


----------



## Butterfield (Apr 23, 2017)

I doubt anybody's actually working only as a hobby and they don't care about the cash. If Uber offered a option for people to drive around and pick people up for free, is anybody in their right mind that would join? And pick up drunks?


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Butterfield said:


> I doubt anybody's actually working only as a hobby and they don't care about the cash. If Uber offered a option for people to drive around and pick people up for free, is anybody in their right mind that would join? And pick up drunks?


I would pick good looking gals


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I despise people who despise people.
> 
> Also... Is this a counter argument to the post about despising full time drivers?
> 
> Finally - when you realize that the only person you can control is yourself, you'll be well on your way to inner peace.


I never said I despised FT drivers. I said I was sick of disgruntled FT drivers (i.e. the ones who keep doing the same thing and expecting more money, while making less and less).


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

I despise uber drivers that drive bemmers


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Butterfield said:


> If Uber offered a option for people to drive around and pick people up for free, is anybody in their right mind that would join?


No one in their right might *SHOULD *join, but hundreds of thousands *DID *join Uber. According to hundreds of posts in this forum it appears that countless Uber drivers are working for free. I mean drivers are receiving operating expenses for their vehicles, however the driver themselves are working for free. Many posts especially in the Tax sub forum state that after standard mileage deductions most drivers have a zero income.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I never said I despised FT drivers. I said I was sick of disgruntled FT drivers (i.e. the ones who keep doing the same thing and expecting more money, while making less and less).


My apologies. I will edit my comment. I am also tired of disgruntled drivers.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Jc. said:


> I despise uber drivers that drive bemmers


Good thing I used the profits I made with my Bimmer (which I paid only $10k for) to buy a used Sonata!


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Avb said:


> This is recurring in my car every other day. I pick up Pax from outer affluent suburbs and hear they talk about how "they did two trips and it was fun" or "sometimes I have nothing to do so this is fun to make a few dollars"
> 
> Part time, hobby drivers are the virus that drag down rates and keep surge down. Rookies who have time to waste and pick up every single pool. Don't get me wrong I stand by the part timers who actually need the money. Those who have no choice but to work Uber because any other job would not work with their full time job schedule. Anyone working this for fun, can suck it.
> 
> ...


But doesn't it cut both ways? Full timers that rely on Uber to pay the bills have no choice but to stay out until they have rent money. Whereas part timers, when it's just not happening say: eff this.

The answer is simple, seniority. New drivers should only be allowed on the system when demand merits. Once they have enough hours, they move into the 'drive anytime' pool. Problem is Uber has no interest in matching supply with demand. They want oversupply to keep prices down to attract as many customers as possible.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> My apologies. I will edit my comment. I am also tired of disgruntled drivers.


The nice thing about driving as a profitable hobby is you can do it when it's fun, and stop when it isn't. Full Timers who need to pay bills *have to* pick up that staggering drunk, or drive while half asleep, etc. I can just say "no, I don't think so". I'm still waiting for the first pax who decides to really go toe to toe with me over something trivial, assuming I'm some kind of desperate guy....that will be interesting.


----------



## UbingInLA (Jun 24, 2015)

Uber can't be taken seriously as a main source of income *anymore* - and especially with a nice car. My POS Versa is worth 3K on a good day, and I feel bad driving that car into the ground. Uber is only good for happy hour change at this point.

No one is really trying to feed a family doing this, right?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UbingInLA said:


> I can't afford to drive full time, or I would. Uber can't be taken seriously as a main source of income anymore - especially with a nice car. My POS Versa is worth 3K on a good day, and I don't even feel good driving that car into the ground. Uber is only good for paying for happy hour drinks at this point.
> 
> No one is really trying to feed a family doing this, right?


That was the whole point of my other thread. And I got crucified for it. (Admittedly I was pretty mean)


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Butterfield said:


> I doubt anybody's actually working only as a hobby and they don't care about the cash. If Uber offered a option for people to drive around and pick people up for free, is anybody in their right mind that would join? And pick up drunks?


There have been s few retired people who say they do it just to have something to do. They don't need the money.
One that will remain nameless even refuses tips.

But yes, most do it for the money. But just like the l example I gave before about McDonald's, some Uber to save for a big vacation. 
Or some wives make their husband keep Ubering after the vacation so they could buy a Gucci purse.

Others Uber to survive.

Still, no one has more right to be out there driving than anyone else.



MadTownUberD said:


> That was the whole point of my other thread. And I got crucified for it. (Admittedly I was pretty mean)


Jerk!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> There have been s few retired people who say they do it just to have something to do. They don't need the money.
> One that will remain nameless even refuses tips.
> 
> But yes, most do it for the money. But just like the l example I gave before about McDonald's, some Uber to save for a big vacation.
> ...


There's a retired-ish guy in the Madison market (he may be younger than retirement age, but I'm not sure) who drives for something to do. He's on these forums sometimes and I've spoken with him at the airport...a really nice, easy going guy and he's not worried about much. Very articulate/erudite...perfect driver for a college town.

yojimboguy


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

My dentist said he was going to try uber.

These people see the beautiful propaganda put out by uber and think it's a dream *side gig/hustle*. It's so cool to have a *side gig* now, when really that's just a polite way to say you are unemployed or can't pay the bills with your regular job. Remember the old term *moonlighting*. Sounds romantic, lol! 

Nothing could convince him otherwise. I haven't heard from him since last visit but I hope he tried it!

I want him to see how well reality matches up with propaganda.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

keb said:


> My dentist said he was going to try uber.
> 
> These people see the beautiful propaganda put out by uber and think it's a dream *side gig/hustle*. It's so cool to have a *side gig* now, when really that's just a polite way to say you are unemployed or can't pay the bills with your regular job. Remember the old term *moonlighting*. Sounds romantic, lol!
> 
> ...


I think you've touched on an interesting point here. Even with a very handsome paying career related job, life has become so expensive that many of us are motivated to find some sort of side gig. This could launch into a whole side discussion about macroeconomics. Suffice to say I am in the camp that believes it is not necessarily a partisan issue but has more to do with massive credit expansion brought on by the central bank decades ago, as well as the continuation of low interest rates in modern times...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't despise any driver who wants to drive. For me the best thing about rideshare is the freedom. Drive for fun? Drive to pick up girls? Drive for fun money? Drive to put food on your table? All sound like good reasons to me. Some might say it is not fair that a guy trying to put food on his table has to compete with a millionaire picking up chicks. Meh, nothing is fair. I resent no one for their choice to drive. I do not see it as theft that someone has taken advantage of the opportunities to improve their life no matter where they are starting from. I see it as great.

And I personally feel that as long as regulators don't stand in the way that as technology develops, at least in the long run and on the average, the standard of living for all will get better. 

Getting upset at a guy driving for the "wrong reasons" seems like wasted energy when chances are self-driving cars will be taking over in a few years anyway. Hopefully you have a backup plan.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I don't despise any driver who wants to drive. For me the best thing about rideshare is the freedom. Drive for fun? Drive to pick up girls? Drive for fun money? Drive to put food on your table? All sound like good reasons to me. Some might say it is not fair that a guy trying to put food on his table has to compete with a millionaire picking up chicks. Meh, nothing is fair. I resent no one for their choice to drive. I do not see it as theft that someone has taken advantage of the opportunities to improve their life no matter where they are starting from. I see it as great.
> 
> And I personally feel that as long as regulators don't stand in the way that as technology develops, at least in the long run and on the average, the standard of living for all will get better.
> 
> Getting upset at a guy driving for the "wrong reasons" seems like wasted energy when chances are self-driving cars will be taking over in a few years anyway. Hopefully you have a backup plan.


Like, except for the SDC's. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I don't despise any driver who wants to drive. For me the best thing about rideshare is the freedom. Drive for fun? Drive to pick up girls? Drive for fun money? Drive to put food on your table? All sound like good reasons to me. Some might say it is not fair that a guy trying to put food on his table has to compete with a millionaire picking up chicks. Meh, nothing is fair. I resent no one for their choice to drive. I do not see it as theft that someone has taken advantage of the opportunities to improve their life no matter where they are starting from. I see it as great.
> 
> And I personally feel that as long as regulators don't stand in the way that as technology develops, at least in the long run and on the average, the standard of living for all will get better.
> 
> Getting upset at a guy driving for the "wrong reasons" seems like wasted energy when chances are self-driving cars will be taking over in a few years anyway. Hopefully you have a backup plan.


Best comment I've ever seen in my life. Thank you.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Best comment I've ever seen in my life. Thank you.


I think Trafficat is possibly the most sensible, level headed person on here.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey, what is a leveled headed person doing here, I thought this was for Uber mentally disturbed people only.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Having zero taxable income is not the same as not having a profit.


Oh yea, I forgot that corporate tax deductions apply in this ever so desirable business of driving fare for hire for $.70/mile. In this business in which you use your own personal vehicle and have no employees then a zero taxable income *IS *a zero profit.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Oh yea, I forgot that corporate tax deductions apply in this ever so desirable business of driving fare for hire for $.70/mile. In this business in which you use your own personal vehicle and have no employees then a zero taxable income *IS *a zero profit.


The milage deduction for example is just an average and it is not hard to come in under that average if you are running an older vehicle that has already went threw the biggest part of the depreciation curve.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I think SEAL Team 5 is saying that paying yourself is a business expense, and therefore the business is showing no profit. Especially when what you're paying yourself is nowhere near what a respectable business owner would want to make.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I've had a few pax lately talk about how they would like to try driving for U/L.

First words out of my mouth lately have been, 'please, whatever you decide, do not consider doing this as a full-time job. I do this to supplement my husband's full time job.' I then explain why I cannot have a good part-time job and how U/L work well in my situation. 

The looks on their faces are priceless when I tell them how much/little we get paid per mile/minute.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

MHR said:


> I've had a few pax lately talk about how they would like to try driving for U/L.
> 
> First words out of my mouth lately have been, 'please, whatever you decide, do not consider doing this as a full-time job. I do this to supplement my husband's full time job.' I then explain why I cannot have a good part-time job and how U/L work well in my situation.
> 
> The looks on their faces are priceless when I tell them how much/little we get paid per mile/minute.


I've had pax insist that driver for Uber is "lucrative". Ha! I try to go with the flow and not ruffle their fathers too much.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Avb said:


> This is recurring in my car every other day. I pick up Pax from outer affluent suburbs and hear they talk about how "they did two trips and it was fun" or "sometimes I have nothing to do so this is fun to make a few dollars"
> 
> So the reason I hate and despise these people is that they're taking the business away from drivers who work full time. If you're driving a $80k car, how is $50 on Friday night going to help you? You can bash me all you want for posting this but this is common sense. Get a hobby, go have a drink, be with your family..


I think you need to become a bit more tolerant of your fellow man.

Not everyone who works needs the money, to quote the late, great George Michael "Some people work for a living. Some people work for fun, girl, I just work for you"

I know a man who works every day in a government office in downtown Pittsburgh, worked long enough that his pension would be more than his wages. Gets him away from his wife.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> The milage deduction for example is just an average and it is not hard to come in under that average if you are running an older vehicle that has already went threw the biggest part of the depreciation curve.


If $.70/mile only when you have a pax in the car is money to you then you are turning a profit. However most business owners think that at least $100k/yr after paying themselves a fair wage is a profit. If your not writing a check to the IRS every quarter for at least $10k (with deductions) then your not making crap as a self employed business owner.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> If $.70/mile only when you have a pax in the car is money to you then you are turning a profit. However most business owners think that at least $100k/yr after paying themselves a fair wage is a profit. If your not writing a check to the IRS every quarter for at least $10k (with deductions) then your not making crap as a self employed business owner.


Perhaps in your posting before you meant to say that it was low profit or not enough profit to be worth your time. But saying if you have no taxable income than you have 0 profit seems to not connect to your later response with it not being enough profit to be worthwhile.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I think you need to become a bit more tolerant of your fellow man.
> 
> Not everyone who works needs the money, to quote the late, great George Michael "Some people work for a living. Some people work for fun, girl, I just work for you"
> 
> I know a man who works every day in a government office in downtown Pittsburgh, worked long enough that his pension would be more than his wages. Gets him away from his wife.


This is funny. I had a very astute (probably Jewish) college student pax basically tell me that I was driving Uber to get a break from my family. There is truth to that.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Avb said:


> This is recurring in my car every other day. I pick up Pax from outer affluent suburbs and hear they talk about how "they did two trips and it was fun" or "sometimes I have nothing to do so this is fun to make a few dollars"
> 
> Part time, hobby drivers are the virus that drag down rates and keep surge down. Rookies who have time to waste and pick up every single pool. Don't get me wrong I stand by the part timers who actually need the money. Those who have no choice but to work Uber because any other job would not work with their full time job schedule. Anyone working this for fun, can suck it.
> 
> ...


I'm one of these people. My wife and I make good money. I do rideshare on the side "for the heck of it" and "just because".

I woke up this morning at 5 am because I had a good sleep and instead of making noise around the house for a few hours I went out and just drove people around. I made a few bucks.

I have as much of a right to do this for whatever reason as you do. And this will never change. If you can't make good money doing uber (nobody can), you'll have to find a profession that pays better. There are many.

Here's the thing: when your profession is easy to learn, easy to access (many people have cars), relaxing, flexible, competition is going to force the pay down. Uber currently pays terribly and that won't change. The market has essentially found how low people are willing to go and still do it.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> No one in their right might *SHOULD *join, but hundreds of thousands *DID *join Uber. According to hundreds of posts in this forum it appears that countless Uber drivers are working for free. I mean drivers are receiving operating expenses for their vehicles, however the driver themselves are working for free. Many posts especially in the Tax sub forum state that after standard mileage deductions most drivers have a zero income.


Zero taxable income != zero income. Hint: If I make $1000 and my mileage deduction was $1000 my "income" was zero. But what if it only cost me $400 in actual, real expenses, to make that $1000? There you go.



keb said:


> It's so cool to have a *side gig* now, when really that's just a polite way to say you are unemployed or can't pay the bills with your regular job. Remember the old term *moonlighting*. Sounds romantic, lol!


That may often but true, but isn't always. My regular income has me putting money into retirement/savings. I like the extra uber money because, at the end of the day, I'm a cheap bastard. I can buy a tv or a piece of sports equipment with even less guilt than before.



I_Like_Spam said:


> I know a man who works every day in a government office in downtown Pittsburgh, worked long enough that his pension would be more than his wages. Gets him away from his wife.


I drove early this morning and at 9:00 am I got home to be home for the day. Immediately I got tasked with things by my wife to do. I'm still proud of myself for not saying "if you keep giving me tasks I'm going back out ubering".


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

keb said:


> My dentist said he was going to try uber.
> 
> These people see the beautiful propaganda put out by uber and think it's a dream *side gig/hustle*. It's so cool to have a *side gig* now, when really that's just a polite way to say you are unemployed or can't pay the bills with your regular job. Remember the old term *moonlighting*. Sounds romantic, lol!
> 
> ...


If your dentist doing uber, he should not be your dentist


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> I'm one of these people. My wife and I make good money. I do rideshare on the side "for the heck of it" and "just because".
> 
> I woke up this morning at 5 am because I had a good sleep and instead of making noise around the house for a few hours I went out and just drove people around. I made a few bucks.
> 
> ...


+1000


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Husband was on vacation last week. As we have no money to actually go somewhere his vacation means a lot of together time.

I took a day to go Ubering. Its easier to get out of the house if I come back with money. Uber saved my husband's life and our marriage.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Theres a guy that used to post in thd Atlanta board that claimed he made $350k a year and drove a Tesla S for Uber. He posted photos so I do believe he drove a Tesla S. He said he drove for cigar and vintage whiskey money. Lol

I believe he had no friends but wanted people to ohh and ahh at his tesla.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

MHR said:


> Husband was on vacation last week. As we have no money to actually go somewhere his vacation means a lot of together time.
> 
> I took a day to go Ubering. Its easier to get out of the house if I come back with money. Uber saved my husband's life and our marriage.


You should give your husband a hall pass once a .month and let him drive for lyft


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Jc. said:


> I despise new members that post here as a hobby, while there are some of us that do this full time...


I despise despising. And liver. And braunschweiger.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> You should give your husband a hall pass once a .month and let him drive for lyft


 He'd wind up on a YouTube video like the 'get out of my car' dude. He deals with enough idiots at his full time job.


----------



## Dhr94080 (Apr 30, 2017)

Listen, I am a full time Uber/Lyft driver. I've been doing both now for 3yrs. I get and see all sides of what everyone posts on here! I get it! But, I pay my car payments. I pay my rent! I pay my life and auto insurance. My credit cards. My food and gas including my home utilities. I even save $700 a month on top of which I go on micro to long vacations every year. All from the work I do driving for Uber/Lyft. Now I would agree that it's hard on the car and the stress level is high and that at any given moment we all could be out of the seat and screwed in some way or another but, just the same I am making it which means you all can too. I choose no sides in this, I am just saying that it depends on the displine and managing your money (BUGETING) that will either make you, or break you! That is apart of being self employed is that you only make as much as you allow yourself to! And if Uber/Lyft stops making me those abilities to make it, then I simply stop complaining about it and move onto the next adventure! We all have to find the angle of how this works for each other and if you've hit every angle and it still doesn't work for you, then I would say move onto something else that works for you. Drama mode is a financial killer!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Dhr94080 said:


> Listen, I am a full time Uber/Lyft driver. I've been doing both now for 3yrs. I get and see all sides of what everyone posts on here! I get it! But, I pay my car payments. I pay my rent! I pay my life and auto insurance. My credit cards. My food and gas including my home utilities. I even save $700 a month on top of which I go on micro to long vacations every year. All from the work I do driving for Uber/Lyft. Now I would agree that it's hard on the car and the stress level is high and that at any given moment we all could be out of the seat and screwed in some way or another but, just the same I am making it which means you all can too. I choose no sides in this, I am just saying that it depends on the displine and managing your money (BUGETING) that will either make you, or break you! That is apart of being self employed is that you only make as much as you allow yourself to! And if Uber/Lyft stops making me those abilities to make it, then I simply stop complaining about it and move onto the next adventure! We all have to find the angle of how this works for each other and if you've hit every angle and it still doesn't work for you, then I would say move onto something else that works for you. Drama mode is a financial killer!


Do you support a family as well? Those are the types I've been sharing with.

I'm not being argumentative with you. Just wondering.

If you do all that driving U/L then dang, kudos to you!


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> If your dentist doing uber, he should not be your dentist


I would agree if he needed the money.

No, his house is paid for, he wears a Rolex, he owns his own practice, and employs other dentists. He thinks it's cool and glamorous from watching uber propaganda. It's *something to do* with his spare time. What's better than making money at a hobby you love.

That's what I'm saying... He BELIEVES the uber propaganda. They are beautiful commercials. Make $30-50 per hour driving beautiful, smiling, fun people in your beautiful expensive, paid for BMW. LOL.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

keb said:


> That's what I'm saying... He BELIEVES the uber propaganda. They are beautiful commercials. Make $30-50 per hour driving beautiful, smiling, fun people in your beautiful expensive, paid for BMW. LOL.


I haven't seen any commercials because I don't watch TV really. That said, I make $5-10 per hour driving often beautiful, sometimes smiling, sometimes fun people in my beautiful inexpensive paid for BMW (on the day every week or two that I take it out so it doesn't atrophy). Not bad!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I haven't seen any commercials because I don't watch TV really. That said, I make $5-10 per hour driving often beautiful, sometimes smiling, sometimes fun people in my beautiful inexpensive paid for BMW (on the day every week or two that I take it out so it doesn't atrophy). Not bad!


well at least they don't advertise on the radio every 10 mins, that would suck if they did that


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

Just FYI lots of radio ads for both Uber and Lyft in Seattle market.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I've had pax insist that driver for Uber is "lucrative". Ha! I try to go with the flow and not ruffle their fathers too much.


Go ahead and ruffle!! The truth is always the best even if it hurts sometimes.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

You have to realize this is a once in a lifetime opportunity for all of us. UBER/LYFT and now AirBNB allow you to own your own business with very little overhead, hassle and red tape to go through. 
The reason everyone is doing it (TBH) is simply because this gig is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy better than everyone's current job. If this were a construction job with heavy lifting or a job where you had to rack your brain for hours then noone would do it. It goes to show you how many people will work for ez money no matter how little they make.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Best comment I've ever seen in my life. Thank you.


Why you little Uber people *****!
You've told me the same thing before.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Kodyhead said:


> well at least they don't advertise on the radio every 10 mins, that would suck if they did that


you don't listen to XM radio...

the comedy channel runs lots of ads....

makes me cringe every time I hear one...

Rakos


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Rakos said:


> you don't listen to XM radio...
> 
> the comedy channel runs lots of ads....
> 
> ...


I guess the joke wasn't as good as i thought when it was in my head lol


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

To get female dogs why else? About to spizz up right now, normally can get at least 1 every weekend


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Avb said:


> This is recurring in my car every other day. I pick up Pax from outer affluent suburbs and hear they talk about how "they did two trips and it was fun" or "sometimes I have nothing to do so this is fun to make a few dollars"
> 
> Part time, hobby drivers are the virus that drag down rates and keep surge down. Rookies who have time to waste and pick up every single pool. Don't get me wrong I stand by the part timers who actually need the money. Those who have no choice but to work Uber because any other job would not work with their full time job schedule. Anyone working this for fun, can suck it.
> 
> ...


I themed this out a few years ago.
It was a featured thread!
Enjoy the read.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/since-when-is-for-hire-driving-a-hobby.68074/


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

WeirdBob said:


> I despise despising. And liver. And braunschweiger.
> 
> View attachment 163142


I am proud to say that St. Louis has made many wonderful contributions to the culinary world - ice cream cones, thin-crust pizza, toasted ravioli, and St. Louis-style BBQ ribs.

One of the most overlooked and ignored culinary delights is the fried calf brain sandwich - which for some reason never seemed to be popular anywhere else, with the exception of Evansville, Indiana.










Fried calf brain on a bun with lettuce, tomato, pickles, onions, and mayonnaise... yum-yum!


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Avb said:


> This is recurring in my car every other day. I pick up Pax from outer affluent suburbs and hear they talk about how "they did two trips and it was fun" or "sometimes I have nothing to do so this is fun to make a few dollars"
> 
> Part time, hobby drivers are the virus that drag down rates and keep surge down. Rookies who have time to waste and pick up every single pool. Don't get me wrong I stand by the part timers who actually need the money. Those who have no choice but to work Uber because any other job would not work with their full time job schedule. Anyone working this for fun, can suck it.
> 
> ...


Whatever dude, this isnt a real job... it is something to do when you are bored. Real job is a taxi, you want to do it for real join their outfit. It was designed to be a ride share, as in i'm sharing my ride, not grind the city till it my hands fall off or eye sockets dry out from dryness. Uber is a joke, treat it as such.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Rakos said:


> you don't listen to XM radio...
> 
> the comedy channel runs lots of ads....
> 
> ...


One Eight Seven Seven
Kars For Kids
Kay A Are Ess
Kars For Kids

(Sorry, having a bad flashback)



Spotscat said:


> I am proud to say that St. Louis has made many wonderful contributions to the culinary world - ice cream cones, thin-crust pizza, toasted ravioli, and St. Louis-style BBQ ribs.
> 
> One of the most overlooked and ignored culinary delights is the fried calf brain sandwich - which for some reason never seemed to be popular anywhere else, with the exception of Evansville, Indiana.
> 
> ...


Enjoy. I promise not to raise the price by reducing the supply.


----------



## LVCharles (Sep 9, 2017)

UbingInLA said:


> Uber can't be taken seriously as a main source of income *anymore* - and especially with a nice car. My POS Versa is worth 3K on a good day, and I feel bad driving that car into the ground. Uber is only good for happy hour change at this point.
> 
> No one is really trying to feed a family doing this, right?


lost job in june, doing uber/lyft to help support myself and child.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Avb said:


> I pick up Pax from outer affluent suburbs and hear they talk about how "they did two trips and it was fun" or "sometimes I have nothing to do so this is fun to make a few dollars"


As Jim Morrison once said, "people are strange". There are all kinds of weird hobbies. For example some people think it's a great hobby to put pins through butterflies, put them in glass cases and then look at them. Pretty damn weird if you ask me. *¯\_(ツ)_/¯ *But each to his own.


----------



## UbingInLA (Jun 24, 2015)

LVCharles I'm glad Uber/Lyft is helping you stay on your feet. These companies are good safety nets, and that's how I've used them myself - but they really should be more than that.

I'm several years, and several pay cuts into this - and it's been disheartening to go through four large pay cuts, while watching Uber & Lyft pad their profits with as many "service fee" increases. The last _Driver pay cut/Uber bonus_ was given a harmless name "Upfront Pricing."

There's no job safety, or opportunities to increase your income with experience. There's zero financial incentive (aside from staying on the platform) to maintaining a high rating, etc.

I'm very part time now, but it's there if I'm in a bind. Best wishes and stay safe!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UbingInLA said:


> LVCharlesThese companies are great safety nets, and that's how I've used them myself. They should be much more than that.


Why, though? They are (supposedly) for-profit companies, whose goals are to book as much revenue as they can (fares) while at the same time cutting back their operating expenses (including us) to the bone. They're not operating workers' cooperatives. Many of us may wish they were, but they aren't. We're not a part of Uber or Lyft, never have been and never will be. Some drivers may have believed the spiel from these companies about drivers being "partners" or being part of some kind of "community" with them, but that's simply propaganda with no basis in fact.


> I'm several years, and several pay cuts into this - it's been disheartening for me to go through four large pay cuts, while watching Uber & Lyft pad their profits with as many "service fee" increases. The last pay cut/Uber bonus was given a harmless name "Upfront Pricing" but it's just criminal.


They're simply probing how much they can charge for their services and how little they can pay their contracted labor. The answers are a lot and very little, respectively.


> There's no job safety


Correct; this is not a job.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

MHR said:


> I've had a few pax lately talk about how they would like to try driving for U/L.
> 
> First words out of my mouth lately have been, 'please, whatever you decide, do not consider doing this as a full-time job. I do this to supplement my husband's full time job.' I then explain why I cannot have a good part-time job and how U/L work well in my situation.
> 
> The looks on their faces are priceless when I tell them how much/little we get paid per mile/minute.


 You're parroting Uber's "side hustle" propaganda campaign.

I've seen at least one Uber exec say in an interview that rideshare is not meant to be a full time job. That goes along perfectly with Uber's side hustle ads.

Uber of course, has done a complete 180 on this. Previously, Uber did everything to encourage full time driving.

Uber knows part timers won't protest, sue, or demand govt action.

Did it every occur to you if Uber's pushing something, in this case part time driving, it means it's good for Uber and bad for the drivers?

So it seems to me every time drivers on this website try to steer people away from driving full time, they're playing into Uber's hands.

I think at least some of these part timers that do this think getting rid of full timers will result in higher pay for the part timers.

Are they correct? It seems to make sense that it would, but Uber disagrees. That should make you think twice.



Avb said:


> This is recurring in my car every other day. I pick up Pax from outer affluent suburbs and hear they talk about how "they did two trips and it was fun" or "sometimes I have nothing to do so this is fun to make a few dollars"
> 
> Part time, hobby drivers are the virus that drag down rates and keep surge down. Rookies who have time to waste and pick up every single pool. Don't get me wrong I stand by the part timers who actually need the money. Those who have no choice but to work Uber because any other job would not work with their full time job schedule. Anyone working this for fun, can suck it.
> 
> ...


Instead of drivers going at each other's throats, they should stick together and demand respect from these rideshare companies.

I think some of your comments are extreme, such as the word "virus", but I do agree that drivers who don't take their earnings seriously are helping to keep driver pay rates low.

Uber's ideal driver is a competent part timer who won't make demands for better pay.

Few part timers will protest if they're dissatisfied with getting screwed, they simply quit, and that's fine with Uber.

Full timers are the ones who give Uber headaches with their lawsuits and and protests.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Avb said:


> This is recurring in my car every other day. I pick up Pax from outer affluent suburbs and hear they talk about how "they did two trips and it was fun" or "sometimes I have nothing to do so this is fun to make a few dollars"
> 
> Part time, hobby drivers are the virus that drag down rates and keep surge down. Rookies who have time to waste and pick up every single pool. Don't get me wrong I stand by the part timers who actually need the money. Those who have no choice but to work Uber because any other job would not work with their full time job schedule. Anyone working this for fun, can suck it.
> 
> ...


Preach!! I agree 100%.

Last week I had a pax who said he was CEO of a credit union & was in town checking on his beach house. Said he was thinking about doing Uber "for fun" when he retires.

Had another guy who bragged that he was already retired on a $6k a month PENSION from his LE job up north. He said he was going to move down here & start Ubering for "something to do." I actually said, "Please don't do that."

I hope all their vehicles get barfed in (like mine did tonight)


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

KellyC said:


> Preach!! I agree 100%.
> 
> Last week I had a pax who said he was CEO of a credit union & was in town checking on his beach house. Said he was thinking about doing Uber "for fun" when he retires.
> 
> ...


doing ride share is a much better retirement job than being a door greeter at walmart somewhere or something along those lines.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> doing ride share is a much better retirement job than being a door greeter at walmart somewhere or something along those lines.


the idea is stay busy...

this keeps the old noggin...

making new connections...

or you could veg in a nursing home...

and hope they know...

where the A/C switch is... I'm getting HOT..

and pray if something happens to you...

that they will even bother...

to wheel you across the street...

to the neighborhood hospital...

sorry...I digress....8>O

Rakos


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

I think Uber Neighbor is a new product line. you're going to the store and a neighbor agrees to pay three dollars to you and ten to Uber



Avb said:


> This is recurring in my car every other day. I pick up Pax from outer affluent suburbs and hear they talk about how "they did two trips and it was fun" or "sometimes I have nothing to do so this is fun to make a few dollars"
> 
> Part time, hobby drivers are the virus that drag down rates and keep surge down. Rookies who have time to waste and pick up every single pool. Don't get me wrong I stand by the part timers who actually need the money. Those who have no choice but to work Uber because any other job would not work with their full time job schedule. Anyone working this for fun, can suck it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> doing ride share is a much better retirement job than being a door greeter at walmart somewhere or something along those lines.


A. Not in Orlando, after expenses a min wage Walmart employee will make more per hour.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> A. Not in Orlando, after expenses a min wage Walmart employee will make more per hour.


I was not referring to pay in any way. I think it is better mentally, it is not all too taxing but enough to keep you thinking and interacting with people in a more meaningful way than just hi, hi, hi at the door.

Retired people should have their finances sorted for the most part and money should not be their biggest motivator in life... if it is than they are not really retired, they are just an old person working to make ends meet.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

KellyC said:


> Preach!! I agree 100%.
> 
> Last week I had a pax who said he was CEO of a credit union & was in town checking on his beach house. Said he was thinking about doing Uber "for fun" when he retires.
> 
> ...


Community service is something to do. Joining a civic organization is something to do. Doing home improvement projects is something to do. There's a lot of something-to-do's out there. Ugh.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Community service is something to do. Joining a civic organization is something to do. Doing home improvement projects is something to do. There's a lot of something-to-do's out there. Ugh.


Who is to say that they are not also doing those other things as well?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Who is to say that they are not also doing those other things as well?


Uh...more power to them if they are?


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

Avb said:


> This is recurring in my car every other day. I pick up Pax from outer affluent suburbs and hear they talk about how "they did two trips and it was fun" or "sometimes I have nothing to do so this is fun to make a few dollars"
> 
> Part time, hobby drivers are the virus that drag down rates and keep surge down. Rookies who have time to waste and pick up every single pool. Don't get me wrong I stand by the part timers who actually need the money. Those who have no choice but to work Uber because any other job would not work with their full time job schedule. Anyone working this for fun, can suck it.
> 
> ...


One can't do rideshare full-time. One, that's over-sharing. Two, there's no benefits like vacation and health care, three - it's waaaay underpaid


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> One can't do rideshare full-time. One, that's over-sharing. Two, there's no benefits like vacation and health care, three - it's waaaay underpaid


You don't seem to be paying attention.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> A. Not in Orlando, after expenses a min wage Walmart employee will make more per hour.


So true. The low rates are mind boggling.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

keb said:


> So true. The low rates are mind boggling.


The rates the drivers get are low. The sky high booking fees and upfront pricing have raised fares for riders, and Uber and Lyft keep all of the increase.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I suppose I shouldn't tell you about my BMW 3 Series that I've done probably more than 500 trips in (out of 1300+ since February), and my 4.9+ rating. I've even had a few days where I've operated at a slight loss, just to keep my ratings up or move money into a separate bank account.
> 
> If you really want to get mad, read my thread "I'm Sick of Disgruntled Full Timers!".
> 
> Free market's a *****, ain't it?


Wasn't that the post where you were bragging about how great you are?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TNCMinWage said:


> Wasn't that the post where you were bragging about how great you are?


We're ALL great!!!! Badges for you and you and you and even me.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

TNCMinWage said:


> Wasn't that the post where you were bragging about how great you are?


Hey! You get a gold star for the day. I do tend to have an arrogant streak sometimes.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

If you own a Tesla S and drive for Uber you really are way over your credit limit.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> If you own a Tesla S and drive for Uber you really are way over your credit limit.


What if it's paid for, like my 325i?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

If you paid cash and drive for Uber you are throwing away good money LOL. I drive periodically for Uber to get a new bike.


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

goneubering said:


> You don't seem to be paying attention.


Oh go **** yourself. You ****ing asshole.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey now calling me an ahole is reserved only for women.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> What if it's paid for, like my 325i?


If you had the opportunity to buy an 8 year old BMW with only 15k miles on it for $10,000, are you telling me you'd rather spend $20,000 on a new Toyota?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> What if it's paid for, like my 325i?


Then you are donating the equity from your car back to Uber for nothing or almost nothing.
Not smart.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Then you are donating the equity from your car back to Uber for nothing or almost nothing.
> Not smart.


I'm not planning on selling it unless repairs become costly. By the way, I have never had any major repairs...and it's got 76k miles now. It's only worth less than $10k now mostly due to its age. I have freely admitted I used it as an ATM a bit, but I only put a few thousand Uber miles on it, part time, until I could afford to buy another car. I have put WAAAAAY more miles on it commuting to and from Milwaukee and Madison.

See my avatar? I drive a used Hyundai and the Bimmer stays in the driveway/garage most of the time.

You mean to tell me you didn't read every single one of my posts before commenting?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> Oh go &%[email protected]!* yourself. You &%[email protected]!*ing asshole.


Not sure what your issue is but if you read this forum and pay attention to the smart drivers you will quickly learn that some people do well Ubering full time.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm not planning on selling it unless repairs become costly. By the way, I have never had any major repairs...and it's got 76k miles now. It's only worth less than $10k now mostly due to its age. I have freely admitted I used it as an ATM a bit, but I only put a few thousand Uber miles on it, part time, until I could afford to buy another car. I have put WAAAAAY more miles on it commuting to and from Milwaukee and Madison.
> 
> See my avatar? I drive a used Hyundai and the Bimmer stays in the driveway/garage most of the time.
> 
> You mean to tell me you didn't read every single one of my posts before commenting?


You're not that important.


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Not sure what your issue is but if you read this forum and pay attention to the smart drivers you will quickly learn that some people do well Ubering full time.


Ahhh. A self defeater. Exactly what Uber wants. How do you like your company sponsored health insurance plan? Dental is great too. The Vision plan rocks. How do you like Uber taking more than 50 percent on many rides? Don't you love how Uber pays for your gas? I think it's great that Uber rents your car from you to make money. Lyft too. They're so awesome. The paid time off is second to none. What a fabulous full time gig.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Butterfield said:


> I doubt anybody's actually working only as a hobby and they don't care about the cash. If Uber offered a option for people to drive around and pick people up for free, is anybody in their right mind that would join? And pick up drunks?


They already have that option. They call it Uber X


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> Ahhh. A self defeater. Exactly what Uber wants. How do you like your company sponsored health insurance plan? Dental is great too. The Vision plan rocks. How do you like Uber taking more than 50 percent on many rides? Don't you love how Uber pays for your gas? I think it's great that Uber rents your car from you to make money. Lyft too. They're so awesome. The paid time off is second to none. What a fabulous full time gig.


Sorry you're so bitter. Uber works for me but it's not a good fit for some people.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You're not that important.


I'm important enough for you to spend time criticizing. Have a nice day.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Ok.


----------



## 22531 (Jul 29, 2015)

So you have a valid concern IMO. A lot of "part time gig work" like home inspections, real estate, plumbing, electrical etc require insurance and licenses which squeezed out part timers and forced people to either do it full time and made it too expensive to do part time. So uber falls into one of these gig things where if regulations made it too expensive to do it part time, people would quit. But the thing with uber is, its already an expensive gig with the insane % they take out which we all have grown to accept as normal. but its not normal. compare it to credit cards who take a very small % compared to uber yet still offer tons of benefits and perks to use the card. uber just allows us to use their software and insures us per rider. its actually a very expensive commission they take. So if you want uber to make it more expensive as such to squeeze out part timers, you will effectively accomplish nothing. Sure you will get more rides but you will be paying more to get more rides. You have to admit uber has set up a rather nice gig for themselves.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

There are some that Invest in the Stock Market as a 'hobby' - which has zero impact on the DOW Jones.

Don't worry about the very occasional hobbyist Uber driver...they barely make a dent. Be more concerned about the thousands upon thousands of Ants that need the money, but drive without any real understanding of how this all works.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

The hobbyists are the only ones using Uber correctly.

It's the desperate, math-stupid full timers who are screwing everything up.

You're the ones over-saturating, you're the ones allowing Uber/Lyft to treat drivers poorly because you'll drive regardless (because you need it). You're the ones enabling bad pax and their behavior, because you need the gig and you'll put up with it. You're the reason there's pool, and no bonuses, and low pay. You're the ones making it unprofitable, you're the ones signaling to the rideshare companies that the drivers are too stupid to treat ethically. You're the ones sitting in queues earning nothing because you're desperate.

Yes. You.

If you didn't need Uber, you'd do it for fun or extra cash and the _INSTANT_ it became a bad deal or unprofitable, you'd bail and Uber would be forced to do better because they couldn't put enough people in a market to operate efficiently. They even tell you it's a side gig, but you foolishly threw all in instead of getting a real job...now you're trapped by a bad financial decision, and double down on it. Some of you are so stupid you lease cars through Uber, or buy a new one on a hefty note just to do this job.

You don't need a union or 180 days if you can walk away freely and without issue. But, you can't, because you're desperate.

You're the problem.

Sorry, truth hurts.


----------



## Fast Times @ UBER (Apr 22, 2017)

Avb said:


> This is recurring in my car every other day. I pick up Pax from outer affluent suburbs and hear they talk about how "they did two trips and it was fun" or "sometimes I have nothing to do so this is fun to make a few dollars"
> 
> Part time, hobby drivers are the virus that drag down rates and keep surge down. Rookies who have time to waste and pick up every single pool. Don't get me wrong I stand by the part timers who actually need the money. Those who have no choice but to work Uber because any other job would not work with their full time job schedule. Anyone working this for fun, can suck it.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why you are trying to make a gig job a full time endeavor?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

swingset said:


> The hobbyists are the only ones using Uber correctly.
> 
> It's the desperate, math-stupid full timers who are screwing everything up.
> 
> ...


This is kind of what I was trying to say in that other thread we won't mention...


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Their so stupid if they are doing x at 90 cents a mile..


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Avb said:


> This is recurring in my car every other day. I pick up Pax from outer affluent suburbs and hear they talk about how "they did two trips and it was fun" or "sometimes I have nothing to do so this is fun to make a few dollars"
> 
> Part time, hobby drivers are the virus that drag down rates and keep surge down. Rookies who have time to waste and pick up every single pool. Don't get me wrong I stand by the part timers who actually need the money. Those who have no choice but to work Uber because any other job would not work with their full time job schedule. Anyone working this for fun, can suck it.
> 
> ...


Uber is a great part time gig. If you're driving FT for Uber's pitiful wage, you should do yourself a favor and get a job with a taxi or livery company and make some real money.

Full timers are ruining it for the rest of us.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why you little Uber people *****!
> You've told me the same thing before.


Haha.. Lies
Not the exact same thing


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Avb said:


> This is recurring in my car every other day. I pick up Pax from outer affluent suburbs and hear they talk about how "they did two trips and it was fun" or "sometimes I have nothing to do so this is fun to make a few dollars"
> 
> Part time, hobby drivers are the virus that drag down rates and keep surge down. Rookies who have time to waste and pick up every single pool. Don't get me wrong I stand by the part timers who actually need the money. Those who have no choice but to work Uber because any other job would not work with their full time job schedule. Anyone working this for fun, can suck it.
> 
> ...


But that is precisely Uber's selling point, "get your side hustle on" haven't you heard the radio ads?

If that's your problem, then quit immediately, because it's like swimming against a rushing tide.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I think I will increase my hobbying....


----------



## Igsfire (Sep 28, 2017)

Yall can say what you want but hobby drivers who drive in the god awful times of night when most FT drivers don't want to drive (or cannot drive because they are tired) keep the good wheel going. I drive probably a good 3 to 6 hours a night between 10PM and 4AM 3 days a week. Tuesdays, Fridays and Sundays. Lets just keep the good times rolling


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Avb said:


> This is recurring in my car every other day. I pick up Pax from outer affluent suburbs and hear they talk about how "they did two trips and it was fun" or "sometimes I have nothing to do so this is fun to make a few dollars"
> 
> Part time, hobby drivers are the virus that drag down rates and keep surge down. Rookies who have time to waste and pick up every single pool. Don't get me wrong I stand by the part timers who actually need the money. Those who have no choice but to work Uber because any other job would not work with their full time job schedule. Anyone working this for fun, can suck it.
> 
> ...


My dear fellow,

Would you like some cheese with that whine?

The last time I checked, anyone who wanted to work for a ride share company had the free right to do so. I don't recall any taboo limitations placed on downloading the Uber app. Or seeing your name as a specific work constraint anywhere in Uber's contractual agreement with the IC drivers tbh.

Just to clarify something:

1. Uber is a coroporation
2. The purpose of a corporation is to make money for its shareholders
3. As the industry pioneer and leading market competitor in the ride share sector, Uber created a novel opportunity to make money for its shareholders
4. Maximizing the profitability of the corporation in #3, is done by oversaturating the rideshare market with as many drivers possible (as you well know). Which means
5. Uber created a novel employment opportunity with a low barrier of entry for YOU to work for THEM---not the other way around....

Seems class warfare isn't limited to ignorant DNC Plantation SJW #CryBabySnowFlakes

That being said, the naked envy in your post sent me into trollish giggles of glee. 

tee hee hee......


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Some of the younger guys do this simply to meet women. Not really a bad idea actually.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

And I've read a lot of articles that say normal full time taxi drivers hate all of us Uber drivers because we're working for less and taking business from them and driving down their pay rates. Normally I would be concerned but for now I need some money.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Avb said:


> This is recurring in my car every other day. I pick up Pax from outer affluent suburbs and hear they talk about how "they did two trips and it was fun" or "sometimes I have nothing to do so this is fun to make a few dollars"
> 
> Part time, hobby drivers are the virus that drag down rates and keep surge down. Rookies who have time to waste and pick up every single pool. Don't get me wrong I stand by the part timers who actually need the money. Those who have no choice but to work Uber because any other job would not work with their full time job schedule. Anyone working this for fun, can suck it.
> 
> ...


Nobody works uber for fun,ignore people that say that bullshit.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> My apologies. I will edit my comment. I am also tired of disgruntled drivers.


Is it OK to be just a gruntled driver? 



MadTownUberD said:


> I think Trafficat is possibly the most sensible, level headed person on here.


I agree and now he/she will have a larger cranium.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I themed this out a few years ago.
> It was a featured thread!
> Enjoy the read.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/since-when-is-for-hire-driving-a-hobby.68074/


This thread would be alot more fun if chef aaron was here lol.


----------



## Hoy (Aug 18, 2016)

Avb said:


> This is recurring in my car every other day. I pick up Pax from outer affluent suburbs and hear they talk about how "they did two trips and it was fun" or "sometimes I have nothing to do so this is fun to make a few dollars"
> 
> Part time, hobby drivers are the virus that drag down rates and keep surge down. Rookies who have time to waste and pick up every single pool. Don't get me wrong I stand by the part timers who actually need the money. Those who have no choice but to work Uber because any other job would not work with their full time job schedule. Anyone working this for fun, can suck it.
> 
> ...


I'm admittedly one of these people... I don't drive an Audi, but I enjoy driving, I enjoy making a few extra bucks. Every little bit helps... 
I have the time, whatever.... and whose to say I don't NEED the money...?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Hoy said:


> I'm admittedly one of these people... I don't drive an Audi, but I enjoy driving, I enjoy making a few extra bucks. Every little bit helps...
> I have the time, whatever.... and whose to say I don't NEED the money...?


Real drivers drive for badges


----------



## bk102 (Nov 30, 2016)

Uber should be done for one reason and one reason only.....a tax write off. By turning on my app I deduct every one of my 40 mile trip to work...that over 20,000 miles a year for a tax deduction of $10,000. I can do it for three years and it is a perfectly legit. I pick up maybe one person a week but keep my app on. Uber on


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

bk102 said:


> Uber should be done for one reason and one reason only.....a tax write off. By turning on my app I deduct every one of my 40 mile trip to work...that over 20,000 miles a year for a tax deduction of $10,000. I can do it for three years and it is a perfectly legit. I pick up maybe one person a week but keep my app on. Uber on


I do this now, too. DF straight to work with arrival time ASAP. Deducting that commute never felt so good.

What's a passenger? Never picked any of those things up on my commute before.


----------



## JadeSti (Aug 19, 2016)

I do it for fun shits and giggles since selling drugs is getting boring


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

So ODing on caffeine and nicotine is boring now?

You Sir, are a morally degenerate person.....


----------



## JadeSti (Aug 19, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> So ODing on caffeine and nicotine is boring now?
> 
> You Sir, are a morally degenerate person.....


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I suppose I shouldn't tell you about my BMW 3 Series that I've done probably more than 500 trips in (out of 1300+ since February), and my 4.9+ rating. I've even had a few days where I've operated at a slight loss, just to keep my ratings up or move money into a separate bank account.
> 
> If you really want to get mad, read my thread "I'm Sick of Disgruntled Full Timers!".
> 
> Free market's a *****, ain't it?


It's a 3 series calm down!! Haha. I don't he is putting you down cuz you're not I wrong in a 7 series. Congrats tho unless you're consistently getting select rides in nothing to boast about...


----------



## Plato (Sep 25, 2017)

Avb said:


> This is recurring in my car every other day. I pick up Pax from outer affluent suburbs and hear they talk about how "they did two trips and it was fun" or "sometimes I have nothing to do so this is fun to make a few dollars"
> 
> Part time, hobby drivers are the virus that drag down rates and keep surge down. Rookies who have time to waste and pick up every single pool. Don't get me wrong I stand by the part timers who actually need the money. Those who have no choice but to work Uber because any other job would not work with their full time job schedule. Anyone working this for fun, can suck it.
> 
> ...


So are these your trips? Would those of us who do it part time because we like the extra money provide any less of a service to the pax than full time drivers like yourself? You do realize that we are all in competition with each other, correct? If you don't end up with the trip than somebody else regardless of weather they are part time or full time will. If anything, it sounds like you can't handle the competition. Perhaps it's time to find a real job.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Is this another crybaby noob post? Just asking a question don't want to seem confrontational and get banned.



tomatopaste said:


> But doesn't it cut both ways? Full timers that rely on Uber to pay the bills have no choice but to stay out until they have rent money. Whereas part timers, when it's just not happening say: eff this.
> 
> The answer is simple, seniority. New drivers should only be allowed on the system when demand merits. Once they have enough hours, they move into the 'drive anytime' pool. Problem is Uber has no interest in matching supply with demand. They want oversupply to keep prices down to attract as many customers as possible.


I'll tell you what, when uber is no longer useful to me, you can have all the rides I would've taken. Does that sound fair? I'm talking less than a two years. I like the Idea of paying things off early.


----------



## JadeSti (Aug 19, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Is this another crybaby noob post? Just asking a question don't want to seem confrontational and get banned.


If you get banned Just change ur IP (lots of programs for it) and make a new account I done it like 6 times lol sadly


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> I am proud to say that St. Louis has made many wonderful contributions to the culinary world - ice cream cones, thin-crust pizza, toasted ravioli, and St. Louis-style BBQ ribs.
> 
> One of the most overlooked and ignored culinary delights is the fried calf brain sandwich - which for some reason never seemed to be popular anywhere else, with the exception of Evansville, Indiana.
> 
> ...


Mad Cow Disease might have something to do with that.


----------



## Plato (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey, what happenned to the OP? He created this thread and then vanished. Did he get shamed into silence or something?


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

If Uber was a good FT job, I would agree, but the only people who this full time as their only means of support are usually desperate, or true professionals.

True professionals aren't worried about PT hobby drivers.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I would put in a few hours a week driving by luxury car just to get away from the gf and kids. Driving can be therapeutic for some and it doesn't hurt to decompress. I'm guessing drivers like this are rare and I wouldn't worry so much that they are stealing rides lol


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I suppose I shouldn't tell you about my BMW 3 Series that I've done probably more than 500 trips in (out of 1300+ since February), and my 4.9+ rating. I've even had a few days where I've operated at a slight loss, just to keep my ratings up or move money into a separate bank account.
> 
> If you really want to get mad, read my thread "I'm Sick of Disgruntled Full Timers!".
> 
> Free market's a *****, ain't it?


Just to keep ratings up? Now that's sad.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Mad Cow Disease might have something to do with that.


They used to be calf brains, but because of Mad Cow disease they've switched to pork brains.

We also have drive-in's that cater to zombies...


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> Just to keep ratings up? Now that's sad.


TBH sometimes I'm not certain I'm operating at a loss until I can plug numbers into my spreadsheet at the end of the "shift". And even if I have a sense I'm cutting it close, there's always the temptation to stick it out and get "one last awesome trip" lol.

I suspect most of you never do any kind of periodic profitability analysis and therefore don't even realize when you have a losing day. It only sinks in when there is a $3000 repair.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> TBH sometimes I'm not certain I'm operating at a loss until I can plug numbers into my spreadsheet at the end of the "shift". And even if I have a sense I'm cutting it close, there's always the temptation to stick it out and get "one last awesome trip" lol.
> 
> I suspect most of you never do any kind of periodic profitability analysis and therefore don't even realize when you have a losing day. It only sinks in when there is a $3000 repair.


I have a spreadsheet that I keep and update weekly. I keep the track of the following:

Miles Driven
Rider Miles
Dead Miles (calculated)
Miles tax deduction (calculated)
Uber Payout
Taxable $$ (calculated)
Minutes online
$$/hr online minus tips (calculated)
$$/mile (calulated)
Rides
Operating Cost (calculated based on my estimated operating cost/mile)
In App Tips
Those are tracked weekly and cumulatively for the year.

I also calculate the following for year to date:

Dead Miles %
Miles/Revenue $
Average $/Ride (no tips)
$Profit/mile
$$Profit 
Rides/Hour Online
Profit/hr online
Avg Miles/Ride
Most of the numbers are not pretty. But I know what it is and am not losing money as long as I count my time as expendable. And it is since I would just be watching re-runs of SVU if I wasn't driving.


----------



## Hskrgrlusa (Aug 14, 2016)

..."Come on people now
Smile on your brother
Everybody get together
Try to love one another
Right now"....


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> I have a spreadsheet that I keep and update weekly. I keep the track of the following:
> 
> Miles Driven
> Rider Miles
> ...


How do you keep track of all this while driving?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> I have a spreadsheet that I keep and update weekly. I keep the track of the following:
> 
> Miles Driven
> Rider Miles
> ...


These ratios you detail are very similar to what I have in my spreadsheet. Metrics I call them. And if I wasn't driving I'd probably still be playing Minecraft in the morning before everyone else wakes up.



Shakur said:


> How do you keep track of all this while driving?


He says he updates it weekly which I assume means he does it at home. That said, you can get a good idea of where you stand as you go along. Like if I remember the odo mileage I started with when I started driving I can keep a running ratio in my head of approximate gross income per mile. If I'm towards $0.75 or above I'm doing well. If it's tending towards $0.50 or below, I'm not doing so well. Of course in terms of dollars per hour it's all absolute s***. But as long as I'm in the black I'm happy


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

swingset said:


> The hobbyists are the only ones using Uber correctly.
> 
> It's the desperate, math-stupid full timers who are screwing everything up.
> 
> ...


I just love this Post!

As some of you, I drive only when I want to. Or feel like it.
I drive UberSelect, LyftLux and Premier only, never deal with stupid Pax, because I just don't get them.
My Pax are friendly, educated, somewhat snobby of course.
But I never had a problem.
I own my own Home, my own Computer Business, got a couple of Cars to ride.
Don't need the Money, but if someone offers me $100 to go 25 miles to an Airport I have a hard time refusing that.

I only drive while waiting for parts, or got a few hours to kill, never drive at night (don't do drunks) and just having a Blast when I do drive.
After only 450 Rides in 5 months I still have a 4.95 Rating with Uber.
The Tips are a nice addition. I also have a Spreadsheet and log every penny made from Uber/Lyft.

I told a few FT Drivers, I could not do what they do. I got the highest Respect for them.
But come on, those couple of Select Rides I get every Day won't kill you.


----------



## Uberutioun (Jul 10, 2017)

Avb said:


> This is recurring in my car every other day. I pick up Pax from outer affluent suburbs and hear they talk about how "they did two trips and it was fun" or "sometimes I have nothing to do so this is fun to make a few dollars"
> 
> Part time, hobby drivers are the virus that drag down rates and keep surge down. Rookies who have time to waste and pick up every single pool. Don't get me wrong I stand by the part timers who actually need the money. Those who have no choice but to work Uber because any other job would not work with their full time job schedule. Anyone working this for fun, can suck it.
> 
> ...


Some guys do Uber Black and Uber Lux fulltime or part time. Why would you assume they are doing it as a time pass?


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Avb said:


> So the reason I hate and despise these people is that they're taking the business away from drivers who work full time. If you're driving a $80k car, how is $50 on Friday night going to help you? You can bash me all you want for posting this but this is common sense. Get a hobby, go have a drink, be with your family..


Agreed. They do this because they have no social life or friends so they just doing this to kill time from their sad lives


----------



## NCUberGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> If your dentist doing uber, he should not be your dentist


Dentist is likely drowning in 150k of student loans.


----------



## curtpete (Feb 19, 2017)

As a new lyft driver I consider it a hobby, but I am trying to make money to help pay property taxes. So I am serious and try to promote the new service in our town of Traverse City Michigan. I've printed up business like cards with info and are leaving them at restaurants, hotels, and bars to try to increase ridership. Since lyft did no advertising or marketing when they started here 3 weeks ago. I am trying to get the word out to locals so that we can survive in the off tourist winter season. But it looks like a spring thru fall color season and I can say we are making more per night than the person referenced above. Regards, Curt


----------



## SushiGirl (Aug 28, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You're about 43 months too late with this post. Your anger is the same as all the livery drivers in America, including Uber drivers from '09 thru '13, that were making a decent living at $5/mile with their $50k SUV's. Just as easy as you joined UberX for pennies a mile so did the rest of the 700k ignorant drivers. You have no one to blame but yourself.


 Good response!!



MHR said:


> Do you support a family as well? Those are the types I've been sharing with.
> 
> I'm not being argumentative with you. Just wondering.
> 
> If you do all that driving U/L then dang, kudos to you!


I do this full time as well. I am keeping a roof over my head and putting a kid through college because her dad will not help.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

If I made a profit doing this, I would quit!


----------



## Tiendesmendez (Aug 11, 2017)

Hate a strong word. Very strong. I have been told by other drivers doctors lawyers basically professionals are driving. Who are we you me they us them to say, "Hells naw you cant drive!" We you me they us them have no right to assume what a professional's home life is like. Are they widowed? Are they workaholics? Have a passion to drive? We are not only all walks of life but all types of lifes. Types of mentalities. Types of personalities. Types of quirks. Types of knowing what it means not to have a car. Types of us that remember what is was like not to be able to get up and go here go there when we liked. I pride myself on being able to give a ride when a ride is in need indeed. Lets all just do what we want. Lets all just drive . Let us be phalanthropists of our time. Take care HATER! TAKE CARE NON HATERS !


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Brian G. said:


> I would put in a few hours a week driving by luxury car just to get away from the gf and kids. Driving can be therapeutic for some and it doesn't hurt to decompress. I'm guessing drivers like this are rare and I wouldn't worry so much that they are stealing rides lol


Ding ding ding! Thank you!

I have been accused in this thread (and others) of "not having a life". Did it occur to the accusers that I like to drive TO GET AWAY FROM my very busy life? And I can legitimize it because it makes a few bucks.

My job is very high pressure, my children are all very active and in sports/scouts, and my wife is very intelligent (which means we often butt heads). Driving for Uber is an escape. It's so low stress compared to everything else I have going on, at least in my market.

Some guys golf...I can't justify spending that much money, and not making any, so I Uber.


----------



## Tiendesmendez (Aug 11, 2017)

Bless you. Bless you. Truly bless you. I love to drive. Always have . Since i was a teen who just got a license. I have friends. I have great friends. I have people who worry about me driving 11 p.m. - 5 a.m. I can go out. I can spend time with my daughter. Just took my daughter to urgent care a few hours ago. Went to pick her up at Moms house. My daughter was literally doing back flips. Really we need to go to urgent care?!?!? All walks all types !! Dont let anyone judge you because you wanna drive for what ever reason.


----------



## EthiopianFemalePax (Jun 19, 2017)

I enjoy driving. I need it to bring balance to my life and for me it is therapeutic. I will do it as long as it's marginally profitable . However I only do Uber a few months in a year


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Featured thread! Awesome. Controversy sells...just ask DJT.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Avb said:


> This is recurring in my car every other day. I pick up Pax from outer affluent suburbs and hear they talk about how "they did two trips and it was fun" or "sometimes I have nothing to do so this is fun to make a few dollars"
> 
> Part time, hobby drivers are the virus that drag down rates and keep surge down. Rookies who have time to waste and pick up every single pool. Don't get me wrong I stand by the part timers who actually need the money. Those who have no choice but to work Uber because any other job would not work with their full time job schedule. Anyone working this for fun, can suck it.
> 
> ...


Too bad i cant just show up at a Real Estate office and sell a house whenever i feel like it !

I would give all clients the BEST DEALS !
Because
" SIDE HUSTLE "!



keb said:


> My dentist said he was going to try uber.
> 
> These people see the beautiful propaganda put out by uber and think it's a dream *side gig/hustle*. It's so cool to have a *side gig* now, when really that's just a polite way to say you are unemployed or can't pay the bills with your regular job. Remember the old term *moonlighting*. Sounds romantic, lol!
> 
> ...


Do ALL of your Dental Work in Mexico !
SAVE A FORTUNE !
Then your dentist will NEED UBER.



MadTownUberD said:


> Ding ding ding! Thank you!
> 
> I have been accused in this thread (and others) of "not having a life". Did it occur to the accusers that I like to drive TO GET AWAY FROM my very busy life? And I can legitimize it because it makes a few bucks.
> 
> ...


YOU
CAME HERE LASHING OUT AT FULL TIME DRIVERS.

YOU ASKED FOR IT


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> YOU
> CAME HERE LASHING OUT AT FULL TIME DRIVERS.
> 
> YOU ASKED FOR IT


And if you recall, I said "bring it on", which may have inspired this wonderful thread, which has given me an outstanding opportunity to explain the virtues of working elsewhere full time and Uber part time!


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

MadTownUberD said:


> Ding ding ding! Thank you!
> 
> I have been accused in this thread (and others) of "not having a life". Did it occur to the accusers that I like to drive TO GET AWAY FROM my very busy life? And I can legitimize it because it makes a few bucks.
> 
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

JBinPenfield said:


> And I've read a lot of articles that say normal full time taxi drivers hate all of us Uber drivers because we're working for less and taking business from them and driving down their pay rates. Normally I would be concerned but for now I need some money.


Next time you take a cab explain to the driver that it's their high rates, unreliable drivers, high wait times, and clapped out, puked in cabs that are taking business from them and driving down their pay rates.


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

So you should be angry at anyone who has a job, because they are taking money for the job that someone else can have.

Besides, I'm a dog, what other jobs can I do?

PS I drive Uber for the tax breaks. It allows me to take garage mortgage, assessments, insurance, upkeep, depreciation, etc, off my taxes.



MadTownUberD said:


> And if you recall, I said "bring it on", which may have inspired this wonderful thread, which has given me an outstanding opportunity to explain the virtues of working elsewhere full time and Uber part time!


What I tell customers is; "I Uber to pay for my wife's chemotherapy. All tips I use to pay off my student loan debt". I have a picture of her in a hospital bed on my dash.
I often get more in tips than the fare for the ride.

You can be a player, or you can get played. Your choice


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

I do this part time. I make some
Extra money too. Helps pay some bills. But I wonder why anyone would do this full time. They are out in the roads all day log in Detroit sitting and taking any ride that comes their way. They bring down surge. Not the part timers. It's the ones who need to take as many rides as they can to meet quotas. But I don't despise them.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Two words for full timers:

HEALTH INSURANCE.

Boom!


----------



## Vergence (Nov 15, 2016)

The commercials call this a "side hustle" for a reason. But people tend to do this full-time but to each of their own.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Hey everybody! Do you know what tomorrow is? It's BMW day! I drive it every week or two to keep the old girl active.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Avb said:


> This is recurring in my car every other day. I pick up Pax from outer affluent suburbs and hear they talk about how "they did two trips and it was fun" or "sometimes I have nothing to do so this is fun to make a few dollars"
> 
> Part time, hobby drivers are the virus that drag down rates and keep surge down. Rookies who have time to waste and pick up every single pool. Don't get me wrong I stand by the part timers who actually need the money. Those who have no choice but to work Uber because any other job would not work with their full time job schedule. Anyone working this for fun, can suck it.
> 
> ...


Nahh, you have this wrong. It's the full time drivers that keep the rates low.


----------



## Ace Richards (Jun 9, 2015)

Screw you!


----------



## Plato (Sep 25, 2017)

htboston said:


> Agreed. They do this because they have no social life or friends so they just doing this to kill time from their sad lives


I don't know about that one. I make $200 a noght when I uber on tje weekends and hang out with my friends about once or twice a month. On a night out, I typically spend about 50 or 60 bucks. Daughter's soccer takes up the rest of my time on top of my career.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Dhr94080 said:


> Listen, I am a full time Uber/Lyft driver. I've been doing both now for 3yrs. I get and see all sides of what everyone posts on here! I get it! But, I pay my car payments. I pay my rent! I pay my life and auto insurance. My credit cards. My food and gas including my home utilities. I even save $700 a month on top of which I go on micro to long vacations every year. All from the work I do driving for Uber/Lyft. Now I would agree that it's hard on the car and the stress level is high and that at any given moment we all could be out of the seat and screwed in some way or another but, just the same I am making it which means you all can too. I choose no sides in this, I am just saying that it depends on the displine and managing your money (BUGETING) that will either make you, or break you! That is apart of being self employed is that you only make as much as you allow yourself to! And if Uber/Lyft stops making me those abilities to make it, then I simply stop complaining about it and move onto the next adventure! We all have to find the angle of how this works for each other and if you've hit every angle and it still doesn't work for you, then I would say move onto something else that works for you. Drama mode is a financial killer!


can't get that lifestyle in other markets driving U/L full time....... well maybe 80 hrs a week,* you guys in SF are lucky they pay that well up there*. It's about a $12.00 to$15.00 per hr before expenses here in San Diego driving X category and then you need to drive the drunks to get near $15 mark.


----------



## stubones99 (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm working on a book called "How to not get screwed by Uber" but so far don't have much to go on...


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

stubones99 said:


> I'm working on a book called "How to not get screwed by Uber" but so far don't have much to go on...


never go into "driver mode" on the app. These TNCs have figured out how to convert the nations auto depreciation into cash then have their servants hand the cash over to them, while they assume all the liability. Financially analyzing the liability risks aren't considered by 99% of the drivers and some people take this kind of liability risk because it's a hobby! We no longer need to wonder how stupid the general population is, Uber drivers and the hobbyist are a fine sample of the stupidity of our general population.


----------



## stubones99 (Sep 17, 2016)

like tic-tac toe... only way to win is not to play.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

Avb said:


> This is recurring in my car every other day. I pick up Pax from outer affluent suburbs and hear they talk about how "they did two trips and it was fun" or "sometimes I have nothing to do so this is fun to make a few dollars"
> 
> Part time, hobby drivers are the virus that drag down rates and keep surge down. Rookies who have time to waste and pick up every single pool. Don't get me wrong I stand by the part timers who actually need the money. Those who have no choice but to work Uber because any other job would not work with their full time job schedule. Anyone working this for fun, can suck it.
> 
> ...


 It really isn't any of your business what they are driving for. Uber on or not.


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

I know many people who are doing Uber more as the holidays approach. Especially mothers. They don't work much during the rest of the year but many are on public assistance and the way it's set up. Uber hours count for that. Also some have abusive husbands who treat them like children for staying home to raise kids.

If you want change stop muttering and get behind somebody willing to work for your interests (and get your wallet out to pay them). If you think it's bad now, wait 'till Uber goes IPO. When a company is totally controlled by shareholders looking to short their stocks and hungry for ever bigger profits, no amount of managerial indifference is too great. I saw it happen with for-profit education... even tutoring assistance went out the window when the shareholders began to think nobody was looking... got burned for thousands myself.... And with this president... oh man... no help at all. He'll mock you and villify you for points with his base. A lot of people think we are lazy and unwilling to work... it's why they think they don't have to tip. Say he points at the late night line at McDonalds, or even the driver/courier segment generally, and generalizes it to all the poor... saying work is "everywhere" and that people "don't need assistance... things could get bad fast...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> What if it's paid for, like my 325i?


$110k Tesla S is a little harder to have paid off than a $32k 325i. Yoou also probably had the opportunity to buy it used at probably around $22k while the Tesla S was almost certainly bought new.

If you can pay cash for a Tesla S you should be able to find a better, more pleasurable hobby than Uber.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> $110k Tesla S is a little harder to have paid off than a $32k 325i. Yoou also probably had the opportunity to buy it used at probably around $22k while the Tesla S was almost certainly bought new.


I bought it used with 15k miles for $10k. Who wouldn't take that deal? Honestly it's really not that high end...some affluent areas west of Milwaukee (where I was working when I bought it) it' pretty low end.


----------



## Spatulachick (Dec 11, 2016)

vesolehome said:


> I do this part time. I make some
> Extra money too. Helps pay some bills. But I wonder why anyone would do this full time. They are out in the roads all day log in Detroit sitting and taking any ride that comes their way. They bring down surge. Not the part timers. It's the ones who need to take as many rides as they can to meet quotas. But I don't despise them.


I'm another part timer. I have a job that I love as my career, but it's also a non-profit, so we don't get paid as much as the private sector. I started driving for some extra Christmas money last year and have continued to drive on the weekends when we could use the extra cash or I'm feeling like I want to spend $50 on some expensive sock yarn for knitting. Either way, it doesn't matter why I'm driving or what I'm using my earnings for to anyone else. I'm a good driver, I enjoy it, and it's more than I would make working part time at Target (and more comfortable - I also have a bulging disc and arthritis in my back, so standing for very long isn't an option. Driving in my comfortable car with lumbar support is.)

There are a lot of full time drivers in my city, and I certainly wouldn't want to step on their toes. Even so, it's constantly surging on the weekends and it seems like there aren't enough drivers sometimes (last night, I had surge after surge for four hours. There's usually a lull between them.). We're all out to make money for various reasons. I'm not going to judge their reasons anymore than they should judge mine.


----------



## Brobaly (Oct 31, 2016)

Yeah, it sucks, but the fault is yours for allowing your financial situation to become so dire that you needed to resort to driving full-time for Uber. And this isn't me being rude or making fun of you, I'm actually in the same boat, but I'm not getting angry at ohers for using the service the way it's meant to be used.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Yea screw real jobs and set schedules

Uber for life, i can sign up as another user and get around the 10 hr a day limit! Ill have millions while you all have to wake up for a job !!!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Shakur said:


> Yea screw real jobs and set schedules
> 
> Uber for life, i can sign up as another user and get around the 10 hr a day limit! Ill have millions while you all have to wake up for a job !!!


Millions of pennies?


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I get irritated with passengers that think I do it part-time for "extra" money, or for something to keep busy. No, I do it part-time (now full-time since getting laid off) because I need it to pay bills. I can think of better things to do "for fun". Last year, pretty much all the Uber/Lyft money I made cancelled out the income taxes I paid.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Shakur said:


> Yea screw real jobs and set schedules
> 
> Uber for life, i can sign up as another user and get around the 10 hr a day limit! Ill have millions while you all have to wake up for a job !!!


Eh...


----------



## Igsfire (Sep 28, 2017)

Are we seriously still on this topic????


----------



## Mitch J (Feb 20, 2016)

Get used to the part timer Uber and LYFT drivers cutting into your weekly peanuts wage you make for Uber. Driving full time for Uber and LYFT is a “Lost Cause”. But I forgot you’re one of those drivers that Uber and LYFT brainwashed you into living the American Dream if you drive for them. So carry on ya jolly ‘ol fella.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> never go into "driver mode" on the app. These TNCs have figured out how to convert the nations auto depreciation into cash then have their servants hand the cash over to them, while they assume all the liability. Financially analyzing the liability risks aren't considered by 99% of the drivers and some people take this kind of liability risk because it's a hobby! We no longer need to wonder how stupid the general population is, Uber drivers and the hobbyist are a fine sample of the stupidity of our general population.


Please share with us what makes you a genius?


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Avb said:


> This is recurring in my car every other day. I pick up Pax from outer affluent suburbs and hear they talk about how "they did two trips and it was fun" or "sometimes I have nothing to do so this is fun to make a few dollars"
> 
> Part time, hobby drivers are the virus that drag down rates and keep surge down. Rookies who have time to waste and pick up every single pool. Don't get me wrong I stand by the part timers who actually need the money. Those who have no choice but to work Uber because any other job would not work with their full time job schedule. Anyone working this for fun, can suck it.
> 
> ...


Uber isn't yours to decide who should drive and who shouldn't. It is an open platform for anyone. I know many wealthy people who take a part time job at a bookstore or similar to fill some time and get out of the house.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

UbingInLA said:


> Uber can't be taken seriously as a main source of income *anymore* - and especially with a nice car. My POS Versa is worth 3K on a good day, and I feel bad driving that car into the ground. Uber is only good for happy hour change at this point.
> 
> No one is really trying to feed a family doing this, right?


It depends on the market. A lot of markets are crap but if your lucky enough to be in or near a good market you can do it.



Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> never go into "driver mode" on the app. These TNCs have figured out how to convert the nations auto depreciation into cash then have their servants hand the cash over to them, while they assume all the liability. Financially analyzing the liability risks aren't considered by 99% of the drivers and some people take this kind of liability risk because it's a hobby! We no longer need to wonder how stupid the general population is, Uber drivers and the hobbyist are a fine sample of the stupidity of our general population.


Or rent an electric car.


----------



## UbingInLA (Jun 24, 2015)

empresstabitha said:


> It depends on the market. A lot of markets are crap but if you're lucky enough to be in or near a good market you can do it.


My market is one of the better ones (demand wise), and I've been driving for approximately 4 years. The only thing that has been consistent with Uber are the repeated per mile rate cuts. Once they couldn't go any lower, they started to add additional fees to increase their take... followed by the heinous
"up front pricing."

This graph pretty much sums up Uber income if you have been their "partner" for three years.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

UbingInLA said:


> My market is one of the better ones (demand wise), and I've been driving for approximately 4 years. The only thing that has been consistent with Uber are the repeated per mile rate cuts. Once they couldn't go any lower, they started to add additional fees to increase their take... followed by the heinous
> "up front pricing."
> 
> This graph pretty much sums up Uber income if you have been their "partner" for three years.
> ...


Well. I drive in SF and am still making money. I do uber and lyft and pick my rides but it's doable.

Also LA isn't a good market because it's too spread out, too many people, and most people have cars


----------



## UbingInLA (Jun 24, 2015)

empresstabitha said:


> Also LA isn't a good market because it's too spread out, too many people, and most people have cars


.... and our traffic is hell


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

SD not good waaaaay too many drivers and $3.00 rides never any surge and pathetic promos.


----------



## Plato (Sep 25, 2017)

Avb said:


> This is recurring in my car every other day. I pick up Pax from outer affluent suburbs and hear they talk about how "they did two trips and it was fun" or "sometimes I have nothing to do so this is fun to make a few dollars"
> 
> Part time, hobby drivers are the virus that drag down rates and keep surge down. Rookies who have time to waste and pick up every single pool. Don't get me wrong I stand by the part timers who actually need the money. Those who have no choice but to work Uber because any other job would not work with their full time job schedule. Anyone working this for fun, can suck it.
> 
> ...


I decided to take the weekend off since I got a nice bonus for my real job. Did that make a difference in your bottom line? Just curious.


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

WaveRunner1 said:


> Uber isn't yours to decide who should drive and who shouldn't. It is an open platform for anyone. I know many wealthy people who take a part time job at a bookstore or similar to fill some time and get out of the house.


and we need a list of them. THAT is what's destroying western civilization, NOT immigrants.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Avb said:


> This is recurring in my car every other day. I pick up Pax from outer affluent suburbs and hear they talk about how "they did two trips and it was fun" or "sometimes I have nothing to do so this is fun to make a few dollars"
> 
> Part time, hobby drivers are the virus that drag down rates and keep surge down. Rookies who have time to waste and pick up every single pool. Don't get me wrong I stand by the part timers who actually need the money. Those who have no choice but to work Uber because any other job would not work with their full time job schedule. Anyone working this for fun, can suck it.
> 
> ...


I despise anyone that puts peas in guacamole


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I hate passengers that think I do it for fun, or "extra money". No, I do it because I have bills to pay. My rideshare earnings pretty much cancel out my state (CA) and federal income taxes.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

TeleSki said:


> I hate passengers that think I do it for fun, or "extra money". No, I do it because I have bills to pay. My rideshare earnings pretty much cancel out my state (CA) and federal income taxes.


I hate when chicks invite me up to their hotel room and then won't take no for an answer.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

I despise posters who post about things they despise.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

JBinPenfield said:


> I despise posters who post about things they despise.


I despise posters who despise posters who post things they despise.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I don't hate people that do it for a hobby but you must have a lot of free time. If you're working full time and have a family and other hobbies, I have no idea how you have time to Uber. Beats me.


----------



## Plato (Sep 25, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> I despise posters who despise posters who post things they despise.


 I despise posters who despise posters that despise posters who post about things they despise. The whole thing is simply despicable.


----------



## Judy2017 (Aug 17, 2017)

tcaud said:


> and we need a list of them. THAT is what's destroying western civilization, NOT immigrants.





Butterfield said:


> I doubt anybody's actually working only as a hobby and they don't care about the cash. If Uber offered a option for people to drive around and pick people up for free, is anybody in their right mind that would join? And pick up drunks?


Actually, I was driving a pax to the airport. We were chatting and he said his local pastor drives a few hours a week for Uber because he enjoys meeting and chatting with different people. The pax asked if I was driving for Uber for the same reasons and I told him no.....


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

If your not driving for hookers and coke your not driving for the right reasons!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

darkshy77 said:


> If your not driving for hookers and coke your not driving for the right reasons!


Others of us do it for the reasons that are left....like sinkers and Pepsi!


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

keb said:


> My dentist said he was going to try uber.
> 
> These people see the beautiful propaganda put out by uber and think it's a dream *side gig/hustle*. It's so cool to have a *side gig* now, when really that's just a polite way to say you are unemployed or can't pay the bills with your regular job. Remember the old term *moonlighting*. Sounds romantic, lol!
> 
> ...


That's not necessarily true. This is legit my side gig. Im a realtor and I just started because winter months are slow. I wanted a flexible job to keep the money coming and keep me from going nuts sitting around all winter again. Last winter was depressing. I was barely working, not wanting to go out because a realtor never knows if that commission check is actually coming until the title company cuts the check after title work is completed. I couldn't justify spending money on pleasures when my pipeline was dusty.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

I hope someone can knock the dust off that pipeline of yours, Me'chelle. Ever travel to Texas? The Frisco area is the hottest market in the USA right now. If you can find me a home for under $600 a month I will be your first customer


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Venting as opposed to Complaining.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

This weekend I'm Uberring to pay for the deep freezer I just purchased. Next weekend I'll be Uberring to pay for the Hotel I'll be staying at during OZZfest. The following weekend, I'll be paying for our stay in Vegas for my daughter's soccer tournament at the beginning of the year. Kind of nice to only use Uber money for these things. For part timers like myself, Uber equals disposable income. Damn right I'm going to enjoy it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> I despise anyone that puts peas in guacamole


Robot Cars will put PEAS IN GUACAMOLE !


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> I despise anyone that puts peas in guacamole


Wait, people actually do that?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

corniilius said:


> Wait, people actually do that?


Gross people.


----------



## Doggie238 (Oct 22, 2017)

swingset said:


> The hobbyists are the only ones using Uber correctly.
> 
> It's the desperate, math-stupid full timers who are screwing everything up.
> 
> ...


Your attack on full time drivers is really disturbing. Many people who drive full time cannot find other ways to make a living.

Calling them stupid is counter-productive. Doing so may "imbiggen" you, but does little boost the amount that you or full time workers earn.

UBER& LYFT benefit from the nastiness that you and disgruntled full time drivers aim at each other. The only way to up our pay and end abusive practices is to form our own organization to represent drivers.


----------



## Twinflower (Oct 31, 2017)

I despise people who despise people.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Twinflower said:


> I despise people who despise people.


That's...despicable.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Doggie238 said:


> Your attack on full time drivers is really disturbing. Many people who drive full time cannot find other ways to make a living.


Bull. Pure bull.

You're a completely useless, unemployable imbecile if Uber is all you can scrounge up. I mean that, from the bottom of my heart.

My company will hire anyone with a beating pulse and a clean record (same you need for Uber) and pay them $18 an hour to fish Cat6, with benefits, paid time off, and if you show up and do it you'll be at $20 an hour in a few months. We haven't had a single full time Uber guy ever show up...mostly it's Mexicans or guys who can't piss clean and get tossed.

Pathetic excuse making to say that Uber is all you can do full time. You're a complete working failure if that's true. Piss anyone off? Good, it should.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

swingset said:


> Bull. Pure bull.
> 
> You're a completely useless, unemployable imbecile if Uber is all you can scrounge up. I mean that, from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> ...


Swingset as usual I don't disagree with the content of your post but I wouldn't have delivered it in quite the way you did (occasional drunken rant notwithstanding).


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I don't hate people that do it for a hobby but you must have a lot of free time. If you're working full time and have a family and other hobbies, I have no idea how you have time to Uber. Beats me.


I can answer this, for myself. I work 40+ hours through the week...have a family, hobbies, but weekend nights I don't party or go out with friends much. I was finding myself sitting at home doing nothing after the wife went to bed early (she works early mornings), so there was 4-6 hours during the most lucrative Uber time where I'm able to get out and earn. If I had that free time through the week, I wouldn't waste my time, but on weekend nights the money is good enough that a few hours can net me a quick $100 or more. I don't have to do it, I can take a weekend off if I feel like it or it's nasty out or those rare weekends I wanna do something, but it doesn't interfere with my life much.

I have a buddy who gets up early and does the morning commute Uber, then does a delivery route for a beverage company that starts later in the morning. It's just a part time gig, but by getting up a few hours earlier he nets another $300-400 a month without much effort. Doesn't need it, but it's a boost.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

swingset said:


> I can answer this, for myself. I work 40+ hours through the week...have a family, hobbies, but weekend nights I don't party or go out with friends much. I was finding myself sitting at home doing nothing after the wife went to bed early (she works early mornings), so there was 4-6 hours during the most lucrative Uber time where I'm able to get out and earn. If I had that free time through the week, I wouldn't waste my time, but on weekend nights the money is good enough that a few hours can net me a quick $100 or more. I don't have to do it, I can take a weekend off if I feel like it or it's nasty out or those rare weekends I wanna do something, but it doesn't interfere with my life much.
> 
> I have a buddy who gets up early and does the morning commute Uber, then does a delivery route for a beverage company that starts later in the morning. It's just a part time gig, but by getting up a few hours earlier he nets another $300-400 a month without much effort. Doesn't need it, but it's a boost.


That's exactly what I do...the early morning commute and a rare weekend. $100-200/wk gross typically. This past week was $400 but that's because there was a big Halloween party downtown on Saturday night.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I work Uber and Lyft part time but it is definitely not a hobby. It is my second job. I work to pay the bills.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

The pay could get low enough that even the dumbest ant would quit. Go low enough and the hobbyist would quit. By that that time the shuffler and side hustlers and even the desperate ones couldn't survive. The algorithm must know the magic number to stay afloat or realize that the business is going down and must pull off the final act of greed and treachery, and that is to dump the company under the guise of an IPO!


----------



## Dhr94080 (Apr 30, 2017)

I dont care what anyone says, this is the beginning of the end for Uber! I am in mexico right now and have been Ubering a part of this trip and I must say, this company PISSES me off to no end for what they are doing. I was told by a Mexican driver that Uber takes 38% from him. To clarify this, I spoke to about 9 Mexican Uber drivers so far and they tell me the exact same thing! MEXICO? PESOS? 38%? This is a poor country and slim ball Uber does that to its drivers? The only reason that the Mexican Uber drivers still do it is because their is an option for Cash only payers! This is where they can get away from the 38% cut Uber takes from them! 

I quit Uber 4mos back and I cannot wait to start my new book on these crooks! Saddens me to see not only our bay area drivers suffering this bite, but other poor countries that Uber is stealing from as well!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

404NofFound said:


> The pay could get low enough that even the dumbest ant would quit. Go low enough and the hobbyist would quit. By that that time the shuffler and side hustlers and even the desperate ones couldn't survive. The algorithm must know the magic number to stay afloat or realize that the business is going down and must pull off the final act of greed and treachery, and that is to dump the company under the guise of an IPO!


There are a few "hobbyists" who will never quit...
Henpecked husbands
General pervs who use the platform to meet women
Rapists.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> General pervs who use the platform to meet women
> .


Why does that make me a perv?

I don't touch them until the first date.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why does that make me a perv?
> 
> I don't touch them until the first date.


This is just wrong...

On so many levels...8>O

Or is it just me...???

Rakos


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Henpecked husband reporting for duty!!!


----------



## Wilhelm Klink (Jun 22, 2018)

Butterfield said:


> I doubt anybody's actually working only as a hobby and they don't care about the cash. If Uber offered a option for people to drive around and pick people up for free, is anybody in their right mind that would join? And pick up drunks?


Let's find out. In addition to X, Pool, Plus, et al we can add an option called UberFun where rich *****es drive for free because it's so fun and see how long it lasts before Uber realizes no one wants to drive to take a 0% cut and stops the hypothetical UberFun option.


----------



## Tiendesmendez (Aug 11, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I despise people who despise people.
> 
> Also... Is this a counter argument to the post, "I'm sick of disgruntled full time drivers" ? (edited for clarity)
> 
> Finally - when you realize that the only person you can control is yourself, you'll be well on your way to inner peace.


 Work on being a GRUNTLED Full Time Uber Driver . You cannot stop good drivers ; bad drivers ; well intended drivers ; NOT well intended drivers ; non felony driver ; felony drivers ( with rights reestablished ); Non creepy drivers ; creepy drivers ; FULL time uber drivers or have a full time job already and just wanna help those without vehicles and the same time earning extra money to invest or for emergencies part time drivers from driving any app hailing services. So work on what you can change and be a GRUNTLED uber driver.


----------



## ndr (Feb 1, 2018)

In the last few years my spirits and mood has been unusually positive.

I'm retired and drive a Chrysler 300 SRT once or twice a week with uberX for fun. 

Bring me back to reality.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

ndr said:


> In the last few years my spirits and mood has been unusually positive.
> 
> I'm retired and drive a Chrysler 300 SRT once or twice a week with uberX for fun.
> 
> Bring me back to reality.


Yup...just filed today for ss....

Getting tired of being told no...

When I apply for something...

That I'm well qualified for...8>O

Time to let the kids screw it up...8>)

Rakos


----------

